# Pheasants



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm considering entering Conner in an upcoming WC, but he's never had pheasants and I don't have access to any. Is it a big transition from ducks to pheasants?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are a bit bigger, I don't know any other difference. You want some? I have several in the freezer!

Add...I don't know if that is exactly legal though.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There is quite a bit of difference. Ducks are oily and have a lot of scent. Pheasants feathers are dry by comparison and have less scent. A Pheasants feathers come off easily when compared to a duck, so that can be an issue for some dogs that don't care for a mouthfull of loose feathers.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well the first time Fisher saw a pheasant was about 10 minutes before we went to the line at the GRCA National WC. He loved them right away and had no problems at all. The biggest problem I have seen is with hen pheasants, they are absolutely neutral in color and have little scent, so can be hard for the dog to find. Nobody uses pheasants in HTs in FL so I am in the same boat. Have had to beg borrow or steal them to train with, but I have to say I have not seen a dog refuse to pick one up or otherwise treat them any different than the normal duck.


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

big difference.

Try these guys, see if they will overnight a frozen pen raised bird to you. I'm betting they will. Pen raised birds that are tagged can be kept in a freezer. 

http://www.pheasant.com/

Good luck.


----------

